# To gauge or not to gauge



## perpend

I suppose it's not possible to determine the pull ...

Is WR more AmE or more BrE?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> I suppose it's not possible to determine the pull ...
> Is WR more AmE or more BrE?


Hi perpend,
Being no Am nor Br myself, I do not fully understand the meaning of your question.  Do you refer to the possibility of writing 'gage' instead of 'gauge'? Thank you.


----------



## JamesM

Do you mean WordReference or the WordReference Forums?  The WordReference Forums comprise many languages, including monolingual boards in multiple languages that don't accept English posts, so I think there's a problem with the premise of the question.


----------



## perpend

I meant "guage, bearded. Thanks.

Point-taken, James, that it's a complicated question, given all of the factors involved, but at the end of the day (I know, very cliché)---is there more of an AmE slant to WordReference or more of a BrE one?

Just a math question, considering those two variables.

Sorry if the question wasn't clear. Maybe it is truly too complicated.

The question is merely driven by my curiosity, and only those on the team can likely "gauge" (it), due to experience.

EDIT: If the question is too weird, I understand. Maybe it's been discussed in the past.


----------



## swift

perpend said:


> Sorry if the question wasn't clear.


What is, really, your question?


----------



## perpend

Hi, swift.

Do users on WordReference more often seek BrE or AmE guidance, only factoring those two "languages" into the equation.

perpend


----------



## velisarius

I find they more usually seek guidance on correct standard English, which must be (taking a wild guess here) about 90% the same for AE and BE.


----------



## perpend

velisarius said:


> I find they more usually seek guidance on correct standard English, which must be (taking a wild guess here) about 90% the same for AE and BE.



"Correct standard English" differs, though, and that is the struggle with British English (BrE), American English (AmE), amongst other variants.


----------



## velisarius

I think this statement from Wikipedia sounds reasonable:
_
Written forms of British and American English as found in newspapers and textbooks vary little in their essential features, with only occasional noticeable differences in comparable media[1] (comparing American newspapers with British newspapers, for example). This kind of formal English, particularly written English, is often called "standard English_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_American_and_British_English


----------



## Copyright

I think that in most cases people ask, we answer based on our own variety of English, the OP looks at the various native languages of the respondents and chooses whichever answer suits them best ... without telling us whether they were looking for AE or BE.


----------



## Kelly B

It can be whichever you want or need, in many cases, if you specify what you hope to learn when you provide your context. It can be French of France or Canada or Switzerland or Belgium, entre autres. And so on.


----------

